# night lighting



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is covered by NEC, which might be why I can't find it.

Some of the interior lights must be unswitched.

This would be a commercial code application, not residential. It is a warehouse.
I don't think 'night lights' is the proper term for them.
I no longer remember where to look for details about when, where, or how much.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you mean emergency lighting/exit stuff? Not covered by the NEC.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gunnut666 said:


> I'm not sure if this is covered by NEC, which might be why I can't find it.
> 
> Some of the interior lights must be unswitched.
> 
> ...


That is a design choice, not a code requirement. We do many large commecial jobs where all lights can be put out when no one is in the building.


----------



## gunnut666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Through the fog of time, an image is resolving.

An unswitched leg of the regular lighting circuit was used to keep power to the battery backup ballast of some of the fixtures.

This was totally separate from the em/exit circuit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not up on the Fed's energy codes, but don't they require the lights to go off(occupancy sensors and such)?


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Here in NYC we call them night lights and most architects will have them be the same fixture as the em and are usually near the beginning and or end of corridors and near exits in my experience anyway


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We did some buildings where 1 lamp out of 3 were on for security purposes.T-8 lamps.


----------

